# Chief Engineer Ben Line….Smith



## BLNairn (Jun 24, 2021)

I am trying to trace a Chief Engineer with the Ben Line who showed me round his ship at Dundee in the 1960s. He was a relative of my late mother and may possibly have been Orcadian ?. I have not come across a Smith relative in my family research. Help!


----------



## Paul Barford (Apr 4, 2006)

There was a Jimmy Smith in the 1970's who it sailed with on the coast with Bengloe. He was affectionatly known as "Whispering Smith" as he wore a hearing aid and would switch it off when his wife got on his nerves! Sadly passed away a long time ago I think


----------



## BLNairn (Jun 24, 2021)

Dear Paul,
This sounds like the man as I have remembered that mother called him James. it is all a long time ago but do you know anything else about him…ie where he came from/lived? I understood he was some relation of my mother who came from Aberdeen but her mother came from Orkney.
I have looked in great detail at family tree but no trace of a Smith. The name is not much help!
Perhaps that was the ship I visited in Dundee in the 60s.
Thank you for responding. I suspect deafness was a hazard for ship engineers.
Best wishes
Peter


----------

